# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  problēma ar MPLAB IDE

## Shark

Sveiki!
Vai kāds nezina kāpēc MPLABā  "Watch" logā jaunai programmas versijai vairs nav aktīva "add symbol" sadaļa(lai sarakstā apskatīšanai ieliktu savus definētos reģistrus)?  ::

----------


## egilssk

http://www.microchip.su/showthread.php?t=6588

----------


## Shark

Paldies par linku, bet nepalīdzēja. 
Man projektam nemaz klāt nav fails ar paplašinājumu *.lkr kā tika minēts linkā.
Uztaisīju jaunu projektu un nekā.
Uzinstalēju 8.33 versiju un nekā, tā pati problēma.
Jocīgi gan, ka projekts ir bāzēts priekš PIC18F4550 un nav aktīva "add symbols" izvēlne. Kad atveru projektu kurš ir bāzēts priekš PIC16f628 izvēlne ir aktīva un viss strādā.  ::

----------


## egilssk

Es parasti opciju "Add symbol" neizmantoju, ar peli vienkārši ievelku WATCH logā vajadzīgo simbolu.

----------


## Shark

> Es parasti opciju "Add symbol" neizmantoju, ar peli vienkārši ievelku WATCH logā vajadzīgo simbolu.


 Kādā veidā ievelc? No asm programmas teksta nekas ar peli nevelkās un copy/paste variants arī neiet.

----------


## marizo

ja pareizi sapratu..
tad Watch logā ar labo peles klikšķi, Add.. Un tad saklikājam, ierakstam sākuma adresi, beigu adresi; sākuma adresi un baitu skaitu. Vismaz es tā daru.

----------


## Shark

> ja pareizi sapratu..
> tad Watch logā ar labo peles klikšķi, Add.. Un tad saklikājam, ierakstam sākuma adresi, beigu adresi; sākuma adresi un baitu skaitu. Vismaz es tā daru.


 Paldies! Šis variants strādā.  ::  
Bet es tā saprotu, ka es neesmu vienīgais, kuram "add symbol" izvēlne vairs nav aktīva, vai arī tā nav?

----------


## marizo

Galvenais jau, ka viss strādā. Šobrīd man nav aktīva tā izvēlne. Kā bija kādreiz - nezinu. Kad sāku lietot MPLAB, neizmantoju šo iespēju.

----------

